# Unconventional Thanksgiving Feasting



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

So today is the first day of my multi day Thanksgiving feast.
I'm alone at home and cooking for myself, no one else to worry about.
Wife and kids are away in PA visiting family.

I'll start this off with a first class Fiesta de Accion de Gracias, that's Thanksgiving Feast for all you gringos.








There are two more meals planned, 

Smoked/Grilled Duck with Crawfish Etouffee
Hickory Smoked Pork Belly with Crispy Skin

*Menu*
Carne Asada
Arroz Mexicana
Frijoles
Verde/Serrano Chile Sauce
Tortillas de maiz


*Carne Asada*
4.5lbs Skirt steak marinated over night.
*Marinade*
I don't think any two of my marinades are hardly ever the same/
Sure, they're written down, but I do them by eye.
Enough to cover my meat in the bag or bowl.
*Marinade*

Juice of 4 large limes
1/2C Orange juice
3T Soy sauce
3T Worcestershire sauce
3 large Jalapenos, finely minced
1/2 med Onion, finely minced
3T Garlic, minced
1/2C Cilantro, finely chopped
1T salt, pepper and cumin


















































*Green/Serrano Chile Sauce*
1 27oz can of whole Green chiles
6 Serrano chiles
1T Garlic, minced
1/2C Cilantro, minced

1T salt
Combine everything but cilantro in a blender, puree, stir in cilantro.










*Arroz Mexicana aka Mexican Rice*











*Frijoles / Frijoles Refritos*
Today I browned all the trimmings from my pork belly and added them into the beans.
After a several hours I pulled the pork and jalapeno out, minced them and returned it all to the pot.











*Final*


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Amazing....


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

It sounds good except for the duck 
The pictures almost made me want to go get some Mexican food but I’m to full already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Holy shit


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i've been eating all day and that still looks and sounds good. burp.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damnit man, thats a good looking plate!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it son, I'm sure you could have had some guests over ifin you would have let us know!!! hahaha Looks great as usual!


----------

